# help removing k-cup holder from Keurig coffee maker



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I dont know what is worse, putting the toilet seat up or removing the k-cup holder every day. I hope I can repair it with super glue or shoe goo when it fails.

Any tips for taking out the original holders so I can uses their "my k-cup" and brew my own? This device is not bear-paw friendly. And why does it take 3 larges to fill my cup? 

I hate this thing but dont want to clutter the counter with 2 coffee makers and putting the Keurig in storage is not an option lol...


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Grab it at the top where the arrow is, pull up at that spot. Don't try to pull the whole insert out at one time. Tip it out from the top then back and for side ways to release the two on the bottom corners. Take mine out 10 times a day no problems that way.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks for the explanation. That works the best but it is still not exactly easy. As it wears it will get easier, this is pretty new. This reminds me of a mountain bike suspension from 25 years ago(made from cheap plastic).. I dont see why it needs to be aligned, you should just be able to set it in and pull it out. There are some vents on the bottom of the orginal holder but they dont fit up against anything. Am I overlooking something?


----------



## krustymc223 (Jul 19, 2009)

With one hand hold top of Kcup holder, other hand use finger to push up on the bottom of the holder. Should snap out.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

be careful. I have the my kcup thing. I call it the one hitter where you put the grounds in. Sometimes youll get grounds in your cup of coffee. thats the part that sucks about the 1 hitter.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

I use a refillable k cup, maxwell house coffee, and a 22oz eeyore mug, yes eeyore from winnie the pooh, its a heavy mug and keeps my coffee hot. I've used that mug darn near every day for 10yrs still looks new and wouldn't trade it for anything. Anyway, takes a large and small to fill it, but, I don't refill the grounds in between. I grind my maxwell house to almost powder with a spice grinder, only used for coffee, then a light packing when filling the k cup. It makes a better cup, stronger, and I can get 3 large hits from it. Takes 3 large hits to fill my thermos cup for work.


----------

